# Project 2



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 12, 2011)

So the first one is almost completed, probably by the end of the week. Got a great unit off ebay the other and hubby has already begun work on it. It will be a tank for our bredli, so will be desert themed. Also still trying to work out how the lighting will go as we dont want to ruin the top.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 12, 2011)

if its just lighting and not heating, you can put a fluro on the roof and run the wires through the back wall.

I'm so jealous of all these amazing bargains everyone is finding, there as rare as rocking horse manure here in Adelaide...


----------



## 1woma (Jul 12, 2011)

If its for heating, try these, easy to fit, just a couple screws and considering you already have the back off all you would nee to do is cut a slot wide enough for the cord to poke out. my cabinet is similar and thats my plan anyway, i just hope it works Ultimate Reptile Suppliers - Online Shopping Cart - URS READY-WIRED MESH COVER

Jax there is bargains to be found but they r few and far between, i eyeing one off on ebay now.... fingers crossed my husband gets my message and lets me know if we can pick it up, its a bit far to go


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jul 12, 2011)

Your husband is one handy man! Maybe you'll have to make this into a side business, I'm sure other local residents could be interested down the track! *wink wink* lol


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 12, 2011)

he was actually thinking of doing that! this one and our other are our first ever home builds, so they are not the best but getting better at it. 

thanks for the link woma. i guess its both heating and lighting we need to look at. probably more updates tomorrow 

So wasn't tomorrow but here is the update anyways. Back has been taken off and basking shelf put in. was smaller than what is pictured but i suggested to hubby that considering she is a bredli and she will get rather large, probably best to make it bigger. The front will be perspex again due to kiddies, and there is only one door to the right. there are three vents, two visable the other on the door.

He has now added in all the bits of foam he wants and added mesh across it all and fastened with nails and big stapely things. Will probably wait until next week to render as it is meant to be raining over the weekend.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 17, 2011)

So we finally got a decent day that was raining when hubby could begin to render. had to use two different mixes so there is a good colour gradient going through it. pretty sure it will lighten up, if it does we will do what we did with the last one and use some of the oxide through a coat of pondtite. anyways here are pics: first is the unit as a whole, second is of the right side and third is the left side. the whole front will be perspexs as there is a large door on the left side.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 20, 2011)

So hubby has given it a fair few days to dry, and has now added some extra detailing. Will wait for tomorrow to give it a coat of pondtite, then we can start installing the lights and plants (which we got for a bargin at freedom!). However we are still waiting for the perspex to come in, so might still be a while from completion


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jul 20, 2011)

looking good


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks


----------



## unseen (Jul 21, 2011)

bunnings spot light holders go 2 singles or a dual fitting (make sure they are gimbled (swivly things =p)) and make the cages for them yourself.
I use the gutter mesh roll 19m for under $14 from bunnings for light cages.

In my tall enclosure i use a dual fitting as space is troubling to manage and i dont like the sit on top idea. but the best bit about the bunnings fittings is. a. $10 for a single (16ish for a dual) b. they move. c.are really space saving and look good d. ceramic and waterproof also they are black and look really well in enclosures that arent white melamine coffins with fingermarked liquid nail wipes on them.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 21, 2011)

hey unseen. hubby has got one of the ceramic fittings and has also got a one foot fluro he is putting in there to avoid ruining the top. we got one of the gimbled downlights as well so will have a play to see what works best, thanks


----------



## unseen (Jul 21, 2011)

i use the gimbled instead of fluroes due the the light dispersion as i use UV compacts in my enclosures so there is dark areas that snakes can go to that arent hides, its really each to their own tbh, is the fluroe your putting in UV a/b or just a fluroe? and before people jump on the snakes dont need UV bandwagon (it doesnt hurt, but yes they dont appear to need it and havent for the last # of years snakes have been in captivity)


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> if its just lighting and not heating, you can put a fluro on the roof and run the wires through the back wall.
> 
> I'm so jealous of all these amazing bargains everyone is finding, there as rare as rocking horse manure here in Adelaide...



Don't worry when people in Adelaide start getting digital flat screen tv's there will be heaps of old tv units getting thrown out  (just jokes)


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh that's just mean snowy. There are heaps here for sale but most want $60+ for something that is getting in their way. If I could find bargains like I've seen here ( <$20) I'd have to have a production line going - not to mention a larger shed LOL


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2011)

Just kidding. WA is a lot further behind than Adelaide 
Sometimes I see TV units on the verge for bulk rubish collection. But more often than not they are the cheap laminate ones. If they were hardwood I'd probably grab one. But they do take up a lot of room compared to stackable enclosures.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 21, 2011)

we dont like the look of the stackable ones, esp since we keep our snakes in the living room. 

anyways, dh has done the first coat of pondtite, will do another in the weekend, and then we shall begin putting in the plants


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2011)

How many tv units will you be able to fit in your living room? 
I've got two display enclosures. But they do take up heaps of room.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 21, 2011)

well, its kinda like a dinning room slash front lounge room. the back family room is clear of reptiles and their tanks, for now.....


----------



## longqi (Jul 21, 2011)

Im a bit curious about the choice of perspex
Unless there is some new stuff on the market it will go fuzzy within two years
Safety glass is great with kids


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 22, 2011)

the perspex we are using is high grade industrial type, comes with a ten year garuntee re the fuzziness. we get it really cheap from hubby's work and prefer it with the kiddies. worst case scenerio if it does fuzz up we'll swap it

All painting and sealing now complete. Hubby also put the vents in (one is also under one of the ledges) and put in the lighting. Looking pretty good. Tomorrow we begin attaching the plants and then we are waiting for perspex and we are done!




so plants and lighting all in, just waiting on perspex now, should hopefully be next week.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 29, 2011)

*Done!*

So it has heaps of time to dry out and what not, and so today is move in day. Here she is checking out her newly finished enclosure. We are going for a bush walk tomorrow to find another hide for under her heat light, like a tough bit of bark that she can either lay on or under. Think hubby did a great job!


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 29, 2011)

*does look good indeed, really wish hubby or i were fit enough to do things like this however i noticed in our local paper the other day they were talking about the opening of a 'mans shed' at the oldies home for the elderly gentlemen living there and i though 'yay' maybe if i supply the goods they will built me a few enclosures  doesnt hurt to ask i guess*


----------



## 1woma (Jul 30, 2011)

well done love looks great


----------

